# Wurm richtig anbringen?!



## BöhserZwerg (31. Mai 2008)

Liebe Petrijünger!
Ich bin Jungangler und habe folgende Frage:
Wie soll ich den Tauwurm am Haken anbringen ohne dass der Wurm abfällt sich aber bewegt und anlockt.Und welche Hakengröße wäre gut?
Bitte antwortet................Danke schon im voraus

Petri Heil!


----------



## crazyFish (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Wie hast du den die beiden Welse auf deinem Avatar gefangen :q?

Ne Spass beiseite - so Themen wie das Anködern von Würmern gabs schon häufig hier, am einfachsten und schnellsten Klappst dann wenn du die Boardsuche benutzt.

Und wenn du Frage wie welche Hakengrösse stellst solltest die mehr  Infos angeben... wie wo und auf was gefischt werden soll....

viel Erfolg und Spaß im Forum wünsche ich dir noch...


----------



## Zanderfraek (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Ich Antworte trotzdem:
Im Fachhandel gibt es Wurmnadeln zu Kaufen.
Einfach Wurm aufziehen, das Loch in der Nadel 
auf die Hakenspitze stecken Wurm auf den Haken ziehen
fertig.

Noch ein Tipp:
Angle nur mit einem Halben Tauwurm,
so hat der Fisch den Köder sofort im Mauel 
und er fersprüht mehr duft.:q


----------



## ichtyo (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Hi,

es gibt zwei Arten der Ködernadeln - einmal die, die Zanderfreak beschrieben hat und die Andere, da schiebst du den Tauwurm auf die Nadel, am Ende der Nadel hat es eine Öse mit schließvorrichtung, die machst du auf, hängst die Schlaufe deines Vorfaches ein, schließt das Ganze wieder und schiebst den Wurm von der Nadel auf`s Vorfach bis zu Haken, der aber auch mit seinem Schenkel im Wurm stecken sollte!! - Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: kauf dir eine von den beiden genannten Ködernadeln, dann sollte es schon klappen!!!

Cu ichtyo


----------



## Dreas (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

hi
wenn du an teichen angelst, ist die variante mit der ködernadel ideal aber wenn du an fliessenden gewässern (saale, elbe, ...) angelst, dann häng den wurm einfach nur so an. ich hab die würmer auch immer mit nadel aufgezogen und dann wurde der haken oft von krabben abgekniffen.

lg dreas


----------



## don rhabano (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Können  Krabben haken durchkneifen????


----------



## Dreas (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Können  Krabben haken durchkneifen????




haken nicht aber die schnur.
wenn der köder über den haken hinweg auf die schur gezogen wird, kneifen die krabben den wurm durch und somit auch die schnur.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Ihr meint das Vorfach, oder?


----------



## don rhabano (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Ja denke schon... ,dass ddie Viecher Mono oder auch teilweise Geflecht durchkneifen können weis ich.

Tipp: einfach 20cm durchsichtigen Plastikschlauch aufs vorfach.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Ja es gibt aber auch so Seitenarme.
Da hängt man die Öse des vorfachs rein.Und dann kann man den Haken verschieden hoch plazieren.
Wenn man es hoch genug macht kommen die Krabben da auch nicht mehr dran.


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

benutze auch meistens einen halben Wurm....
Ob ich den Wurm via Ködernadel aufziehe oder nur so auf den Haken spicke entscheid ich meistens spontan... für Aal ist eigentlich besser wenn du ihn so aufspickst, dann sieht es nach nem leckeren bündel aus.
Auf was fürn Zielfisch willsten gehn wenn du nach der Hakengröße fragst?


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Ich habe noch nie eine Ködernadel für Würmer verwendet. Wie sollen die sich da appetitlich bewegen können? 2-3 mal durchpiekt und fertig.Beim Aal angeln etwas mehr damit mehr Duft ins Wasser kommt und nicht zuviel Kleinkram durch zu lebendige Würmer angelockt wird.


----------



## ExoriLukas (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Ich nehme immer ne Ködernadel


----------



## Pappa70 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

Ködernadel;ja nee is klar , damit die fische den wurm schön einschlürfen können ( wie ne maccaroni )   :q:q
 aber ich mach einfach immer n bündel.
grüße


----------



## haubentaucher85 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wurm richtig anbringen?!*

ich machs auch so wie trixi, 3x durchstechen und ein relativ langes stück wurm weghängen lassen (ca die hälfte). nehme dafür je nach wurmgrösse 2er bis 6er wurmhaken, aber nicht die schmalen langschänkeligen (aalhaken), sondern relatiev grossbäuchige, seit ich diese haken nehme hab ich deutlich weniger fehlbisse,
                                           lg haubentaucher


----------

